# The world's longest train: The Ghan in Australia



## HighBall (May 27, 2016)

The Ghan - 1,850 miles over 3 days and 2 nights: 2 locomotives, 44 cars (22 passenger cars, 6 diners and 5 lounges with a staff of 55)

Photos here.


----------



## hermit (May 27, 2016)

Wow,that's impressive,would be a fun ride to do!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2016)

Wow, and we just think the Canadian is a Long Train!


----------



## lo2e (May 27, 2016)

Wow, if you're in the furthest coach back, you might not even hear the loco's horn. Impressive!


----------



## CCC1007 (May 27, 2016)

Did anyone else notice that the car count doesn't match the makeup described?


----------



## fairviewroad (May 27, 2016)

No mention of the Auto Train in this article. I realize it's a bit of a different beast, but you'd think it would bear a mention.

Also, I wonder how they handle station stops. Surely they aren't built to handle a train that length? I would guess double or even triple spots would be standard? Would make for some long dwell times. [Or maybe they tell everyone to hike 1/4 mile to the middle of the train?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 27, 2016)

"Hike" is the perfect word, fairviewroad! "Walking the train" just once would give anyone a full day's workout!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2016)

What is barramundi, sounds like Amtrak should consider adding this to its menus if they dish out this much in a couple of days?!! Must be delicious!

And the post about spotting the train @ the Station stops is a good one!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 27, 2016)

Bob D.--

barramundi:

Australia's favorite fish, often called Asian sea bass. (Found it by googling it and finding a website called "Healthy Fish." Also says it's sustainable and eco-friendly and has a sweet and delicious flavor. The fish alone sounds worth a trip on this train!  )


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Patty, I'm one of those that knows how to use Goggle but enjoy getting info from others who know things! ( in other words, I'm Lazy)!


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2016)

Geez!

Don't go to the Ghan web site and look at what they offer accommodation and meals/beverages wise at even just the Gold Service level.

Doing so really puts into perspective how droll and aged Amtrak is by comparison.


----------



## HighBall (May 27, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the car count doesn't match the makeup described?


Apparently you didn't go to the link or missed it. The box 'The Ghan - In Numbers' states other cars include crew, luggage and powervan cars. As you will see in the video there is also a auto carrier.


----------



## hermit (May 27, 2016)

KmH said:


> Geez!
> 
> Don't go to the Ghan web site and look at what they offer accommodation and meals/beverages wise at even just the Gold Service level.
> 
> Doing so really puts into perspective how droll and aged Amtrak is by comparison.


That is a fact!!! That trip is now on the bucket list,looks amazing!


----------



## Chaz (May 27, 2016)

Last year the Aussie gov't decided to withdraw most of the subsidized monies for the Ghan...this benefited pensioners and war vets (wanting to re-visit places they served). The subsidies were put in place when the rails were privatized in 1997. Fares were to be increased and the number of trains halved...some pensioners would see a more than a 50% fare increase..

.The price of a sleeper was said to go from less than $100 to $600+.

The plaintive cries of would be elderly passengers was remarkable. Remembering this reminded me of the complaints this year when Amtrak revamped its AGR program!

Anyway here is a relevant article:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-06/great-southern-rail-halves-services-the-ghan-indian-pacific/6676174


----------



## HighBall (May 27, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> No mention of the Auto Train in this article. I realize it's a bit of a different beast, but you'd think it would bear a mention.
> 
> Also, I wonder how they handle station stops. Surely they aren't built to handle a train that length? I would guess double or even triple spots would be standard? Would make for some long dwell times. [Or maybe they tell everyone to hike 1/4 mile to the middle of the train?


Car info on their website: Taking your car on The Ghan.

You asked about train dwell times. They stop three times along the way. The stops range from 2 - 4 hours.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 31, 2016)

HighBall said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of the Auto Train in this article. I realize it's a bit of a different beast, but you'd think it would bear a mention.
> ...


Ah, okay. Judging from the website, this is more of a land-cruise than a transportation service. It's almost like they have ports of call rather than station stops. They even offer local tours, etc. So obviously the dwell time is longer by intention. With so few stations I'm guessing the platforms are purpose-built for this train.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 1, 2016)

One of our local PBS stations has been showing Great Railway Journeys (or similar title, some such anyways) and the Ghan was featured along with the coast to coast train, the Indian Pacific, both of which are long land cruises (longest straight line in the world for instance). The train used to be, as I understand it, locally essential before highways (i.e. paved roads) were built, for supplies as well as doctors, etc.

I recommend keeping an eye out for the shows, they were very interesting and easy to watch.


----------



## neroden (Jun 26, 2016)

Worth noting that this is travelling through emptier country than anything in the US.

Darwin has a population of 136K. Katherine 10K. Alice Springs 25K. Coober Pedy 1695 people. Marla 72 people.

It's good that it has become a relatively popular land cruise; otherwise it would be as desolate as VIA Rail's "essential services" to Churchill and Prince Rupert.


----------



## Heath Loxton (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone;

I am an Australian and i have been on the Ghan from Adelaide to Alice Springs about 2 years ago so i can confirm a few things for you all.

1) Yes the train is long, on average 25 or so carriages.

2) There were 3 levels of service: Platinum (bedroom), Gold (Roomette) and Red (economy seat).

3) The train, until last year, was considered an essential service as it serves many remote outback communities although now it is considered a rail cruise.

4) The train departs adelaide (pop 1.3 million), then always stops at the following places, all of which have full length platforms and purpose built stations: Port Augusta (pop 13 500), Alice Springs (pop 29 000), Katherine (pop 6000) and Darwin (pop 130 000).

5) The train can be pre booked to stop at any small locality along the route, this is how farm workers and local aboriginals sometimes get to the remote cattle stations and aboriginal settlements in the australian outback.


----------

